# Frenchman survives crocodile death roll



## News Bot (Apr 22, 2013)

A DECKHAND working in a remote part of Arnhem Land in the Northern Territory has puncture wounds on his head and neck after surviving a crocodile attack.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-






*Published On:* 22-Apr-13 10:56 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Stuart (Apr 22, 2013)

At least he had a good sense of humor about it.



> mr galeran thinks he knows why the crocodile spat him out."i hugged him (the crocodile), gave him a little cuddle, and he said 'he is nice, he is nice' so he left me alone," mr galeran joked.


----------



## sd1981 (Apr 22, 2013)

Swimming after dark.... That's a paddlin'..... Glad he survived with sense of humour intact....


----------



## saintanger (Apr 22, 2013)

lucky escape, but you'd have to be stupid to go swimming after dark knowing there are crocodiles in that area.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 23, 2013)

So now they are out shooting some croc now because he decided to take a dip in Darwin Harbour.


----------



## Wilfred (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds fun


----------



## Dinger (Apr 23, 2013)

shoot the frog not the croc.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 23, 2013)

-Peter said:


> So now they are out shooting some croc now because he decided to take a dip in Darwin Harbour.


No the article states the Frenchman suggested it be hunted. Quite unlikely when it is obvious he is a bloody idiot.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 24, 2013)

I am pretty sure the policy up there is taking out any croc that attacks people or livestock.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 24, 2013)

My fav pastime is swimming on a dark moonless night in Arnhem Land. Perfectly safe.....


----------



## Dinger (Apr 24, 2013)

Having lived up there for 18 yrs Im amazed at the stupid things you see people do & yet very few are grabbed,this pic we took at Shady camp (Mary River) & the croc was at least 4 mtrs with tourists very close with the bloke sitting on the right very close to deep water at the back of the barrageView attachment 289069


----------



## Burnerism (Apr 24, 2013)

Pic not working?


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 24, 2013)

Yep. Surpise. surprise. surprise. Dont ask dont get


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 27, 2013)

Manliest Frenchman of all time...Impressive


----------

